
Boston Dynamics: Spot Launch and More Parkour Atlas - modeless
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlkCQXHEgjA&list=TLGGk4Nns8V5vtwyNDA5MjAxOQ
======
YuccaGloriosa
Mugs of tea delivered all over site by robot dog WILL increase productivity.

Interesting to see Boston actually try to get the dogs into the market
place...they just need to now be clear what that market is, above monitoring
staff.

